# Car Insurance for non-residents



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new here, so I apologise if this seems a strange question..:

I will be relocating to Dubai at the end of this month, and will have my residence visa at this time. However, my wife will not have her visa yet.

I understand I can exchange my UK driving licence for a UAE one, and then purchase a car...and then get insurance for it.

The question is, is it possible for my wife to be insured on this car on a UK licence? I hope that is clear 

Thanks for any advice you can give,

Damon


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe that family members are normally covered under UAE insurance policies. At least that's what a man at the RTA told me. You should of course double check with your insurance company.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The vehicle itself is covered is my understanding. If you have a valid license, then you are covered. If you do not have a uae visa, then you can drive on your license from home with an international dl. Once you have a visa though, you are no longer covered and can not drive until you have the uae license.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

If your wife doesn't have a UAE license she will not be automatically covered.

I asked this exact question to AXA and RSA.

I don't remember if they could/would provide cover - we just got her a UAE license.

BTW you don't "swap" your license, you do get to keep the UK one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

As Jynxgirl mentioned you can drive on an international license while waiting to change to a UAE license.
You can get from post office and is valid for one year.

International Driving Permit : International Driving Permit - IDP - The AA

Apparently another must have in Dubai ,I was not asked to show it when hiring but for the sake of a fiver probably best to hold one between exchange.

Good luck.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

One can drive by renting a car on an international driving license as long as the driver is not a Dubai UAE resident. However a non RAC vehicle driven by an International DL holder will not be covered by insurance company.


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Ginger Ninja said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, so I apologise if this seems a strange question..:
> 
> ...


Hi 
I was in exactly the same position as your wife ... I now have a residents visa and a Dubai driving licence.
I was told that my UK licence was OK to rent a car as the rental company cover the insurance ...
When we bought our car and got the insurance (AXA) for it , I was told by AXA that my UK licence was OK to drive the car ... however, no one I spoke to was convinced!!! I didn't have it in writing from AXA so I didn't drive on my UK licence.
My advice is for you to get the approval from the insurance company in writing if your wife wants to drive straight away, and to get her residents visa and Dubai licence asap!!!


----------

